# Food



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Since this came up recently I was jut wondering what every one feeds their fish does anyone make their own food Thanks Pat.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I feed my fishies all sorts of stuff:

Hikari Flake
Hikari Blood Worms
Hikari Micro Wafers
Hikari Brine Shrimp
New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula
Hikari Algae Wafers

I like the Hikari line!


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

BigAl's Fishy flakes and Blood worms. 

In the warmer weather, flies I catch around the house sometimes make it in the tank.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That depends on how many fish you have. I've tried making my own fish food, but in the end I just went out to get the commercial ones. The problem is that my fish don't eat alot and I end up having to throw alot of fish food out because they start to spoil.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Shattered said:


> BigAl's Fishy flakes and Blood worms.
> 
> In the warmer weather, flies I catch around the house sometimes make it in the tank.


Ooookkk.... You wan't to make a trip to your garbage can with that stuff and go get some real food ideally today.

That's the worst stuff on the market. Worse than HARTZ. Go get yourself some new life spectrum micro pellets or small pellets to replace the flake, replace the bloodworm with hikari flozen bloodworm

also that diet contains insufficient fiber. if you're feeding fiberless food you need to push it through. I wouldn't even feed bloodworms... but if you must push it through with a high fiber pellet/flake (HBH veggie flake for example) or a crustacean like brineshrimp/mysis shrimp

Common Houseflies are generally agreed to be cesspools of disease and highly unwise to feed to fish


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I have too many fish mouths to feed, so I make my own to suppliment frozen and dried food. 
Beefhart/shrimp mix for discus pea/shrimp mix for severums, uarus and geos.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a lot of mouths to feed over here as well. Here's a list. I'm sure its missing stuff. 

Blanched Romaine
Kale
Red & Green Peppers (Cana Favorite)
Dandelion Leaves (from my garden in the summer pesticide free)
Blanched Brocolli
String Beans
Blanched Zuchinni
Parsley
Collared Greens
Pea's
Red Peppers
Pumpkin
Melons 
Oranges (all fruit are given before large water changes of 70%) 
Apples
Bananna
Brine Shrimp Flakes
Ken's Fish Egg Flakes
HBH Spirulina Flakes
Ken'sEarthworm Sticks
Ken's 5 Stick Meat Blend
Ken;s Meat Wafers
Julian Sprung's Sea Veggies/Nori
Algae Wafers
Tetra Min Tropical Tablets (everyone goes nuts for em in this house)
Shrimp Pellets
Pro Gold Goldfish Pellets (another favorite)
Ken's 5 Stick Veggie Blend
Frozen Brine Shrimp with spirulina (causes all sorts of snail fights)
Frozen Bloodworms
Frozen Krill/Freeze Dried Krill 
Micro worms
Grindal Worms
Black Worms
Red Wigglers
Earthworms
Baby Brine Shrimp
Daphina
Home made food 
Mosura
Naturose

My fish eat better then I do.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Lets see

I mix three flakes together for general feedings. General Feedings are the morning and every other evening.
- Omega One Flake
- New Life Spectrum Flake
- HBH Spirolina Flake

Alternate evenings are ususlly one or more of the following
- Hikari Frozen Bloodworms
- Hikari Frozen Mysis Shrimp
- Hikari Frozen Brine Shrimp
- Hikari Frozen Daphnia

The plecos get one of the following veggies or fish every other after lights out
- Zuchinni
- HBH Algae Wafers
- Hikari Carnivore Pellets
- Whole Silversides


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Kate
Who is this Ken guy? You seem to like his fish food.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

LOL

Ken's is a brand ;P


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL Kat pushes one shopping cart... hubby gets the other. Ones for fish, ones for humans. XD


----------

